# Irapeanum first year, final result



## dodidoki (Jun 3, 2014)

2 of three died. One stayed alive with 2 growths, but one is died back baceuse mechanical damage....Only one is alive , it finished its growing, finally it is about 3,5 cm "tall". I hope it will survive the next winter....


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2014)

Good luck.


----------



## Dido (Jun 4, 2014)

cross fingers for you. 
First winter after flask kills the most at me


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 4, 2014)

Good luck in keeping this guy going. How do you plan to "overwinter" it?


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 5, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Good luck in keeping this guy going. How do you plan to "overwinter" it?



I have no idea at all.....maybe among oleanders...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 5, 2014)

dodidoki said:


> I have no idea at all.....maybe among oleanders...



Inside your house, true?


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes, I kept my farrerii, fasciolatum, segawai etc. inside my house between around +5 C degrees. I plan to keep it similar in winter.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 6, 2014)

I wouldn't keep it colder than 10 C myself since this is a tropical/subtropical species. I'd also back off on the water.


----------

